# Petzl Myo XP VS. PT Apex Pro



## Lightguy27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well I am starting this thread due to some conflicting data I have been getting about the brightness of these two lights. When I looked on Flashlightreviews.com It stated that the Myo XP had an overall output rating on high of 21, while the Apex had 36 on high. This really confused me because on Brightguy.com it says that the Myo XP should have a brightness of 85 lumens on high, which should make it's overall output on high greater than that of the Apex's because that is said to be only 60 lumens. Then, I noticed that the Myo XP used on Flashlight reviews was blue, while the new edition is black with no option of color, so does this mean that the new Myo XP is brighter than the one used in the review, Because Brightguy says it should be brighter while Flashlight reviews has data that says otherwise. So is the new black model brighter and the one used for the review is an older, less powerful model? 

-Evan


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Apr 27, 2008)

you got that one right... 

The grey Myo XP uses uses an SSC-P4, while the blue Myo XP uses a Lux (I believe).

Not sure of the overall brightness but it seems slightly brighter than my Fenix T1 on low, but can't compare it to a Stock Apex Pro. 

In the end it becomes a question of Runtime over Brightness.

Unregulated Vs. Regulated
MYO XP Vs. Apex Pro


----------



## Lightguy27 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have an Apex Pro but I just wanted to make sure that the stats for the XP were correct. Well know I will be getting a Myo XP 

-Evan


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Apr 28, 2008)

You might actually be better off doing a reflector/ Emitter mod to your apex pro.... Unless you just want something new with better battery life.

I think An SSC P4 in your Apex Pro would be brighter.

But then again... I'm totally happy with my Myo XP.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 4, 2008)

The new Myo XP smokes the Apex Pro, there is no contest. Do not confuse it with the old Myo XP which had a Luxeon I.


----------



## mountainpenguin (May 6, 2008)

unless you have put an ssc in an apex pro 
also the new xp is about the same as the old apex apart from on 20 second boost. But it does have better battery life


----------



## jezzyp (May 6, 2008)

I changed the emitter in my old blue XP using details I found on CPF. It now has a P4 and its very bright and I guess up to the spec of the new grey XP.

Having 3 brightness modes and the flood/throw lens make this a great headlamp.


----------



## msxtr (May 13, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The new Myo XP smokes the Apex Pro, there is no contest. *Do not confuse it with the old Myo XP which had a Luxeon I*.



The old myo XP had a luxeon III, not a luxeon I. I know since I have one.

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## bezel (May 16, 2008)

Loved Flashlightreviews.com but the reviews of many LED lights are no longer relevant for new purchases.
So many models that have persisted now have updated emmiters.

Have the old Myo XP and Apex Pro. Like both lights but really like the built-on diffuser/single LED of teh Myo.

I imagine the new Myo XP smokes most headlamps.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 16, 2008)

bezel said:


> Loved Flashlightreviews.com but the reviews of many LED lights are no longer relevant for new purchases.
> So many models that have persisted now have updated emmiters.
> 
> Have the old Myo XP and Apex Pro. Like both lights but really like the built-on diffuser/single LED of teh Myo.
> ...


The only thing against the new Myo XP is lack of regulation... Shame on Petzl. Princeton Tec is still way ahead of the French brand when it comes to current regulation.


----------



## hopkins (May 16, 2008)

I use LSD NimH AA's. The flat discharge voltage of this chemistry is almost as good as a reg circuit (lots of CPF data on this)...and may be better due to regulations power consumption
shortening burn time. Not sure by how much...but nothings free.


----------



## bezel (May 16, 2008)

Lightguy27, 

It just hit me what the other problem with the numbers is. Flashlightreviews.com does not publish their brightness measurements in lumens. You have to convert their numbers to lumens using a multiplyer. This is somewhat complicated because the multiplyer is different for incandescents than it is for LEDs. In either case, it is only approximate. I recall that when using the recommended multiplyer, their numbers would come out very close to the manufacturer's ratings for the companies that do not overrate. Neither PT nor Petzel overrate in IMHO. I think you can trust their lumens numbers (runtimes in Petzel's case may be pushing it depending on what you consider useable light). Like Outdoors Fanatic stated, PTs will stay closer to their rated values over the life of the cells because they are very well regulated (unless of course you get around the need for regulation like hopkins explained).


----------



## RGB_LED (May 18, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The only thing against the new Myo XP is lack of regulation... Shame on Petzl. Princeton Tec is still way ahead of the French brand when it comes to current regulation.


Agreed. In fact, from a form, function and also build perspective, IMHO, PT is way better.


----------



## hopkins (May 18, 2008)

Hi RGB - wonder if you would share your evaluation of the hinges on the Apex and the Myo Xp? hard use ...like getting kneeled on, sat on, etc in the
chaos of morning tent packup


----------



## RGB_LED (May 18, 2008)

hopkins said:


> Hi RGB - wonder if you would share your evaluation of the hinges on the Apex and the Myo Xp? hard use ...like getting kneeled on, sat on, etc in the
> chaos of morning tent packup


funny, I just read those threads and, while I'm not surprised that there would be some weakness in the design (PT is afterall, run by humans), I haven't had any issues with my PT Apex hinges thus far. I've taken my PT camping, thrown it in packs, dropped it a few times, I've even strapped it to my helmet and to my friends stem on a few night-time single-track mtb rides and the light is still in once piece. I've had the light for about 2 years now.

IMHO, the myo's look flimsy and the switches are ridiculously small and the reflector looks like a 2 cent add-on... Sometimes, it just comes down to the luck of the draw... who knows, maybe my PT Apex will have issues tomorrow and I'll change my story. But, I stand by my initial comments.


----------



## nitrolight (May 18, 2008)

What do you guys say about the beamshots in the previous threads?? Looks like the apex is much brighter than the xp... which one is more durable?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 19, 2008)

nitrolight said:


> What do you guys say about the beamshots in the previous threads?? Looks like the apex is much brighter than the xp... which one is more durable?


Dude, there are two Myo XP, the Luxeon (old, no longer made) and the new one with the SSC-P4. The new one is at least twice as bright, probably more than that... The XP is much much brighter, there is no contest. However, the Apex is fully regulated...


----------



## nitrolight (May 20, 2008)

Okay...what about the myo xp belt? I've heard that it is regulated so is this the 2008 ultimate headlamp?


----------



## Szemhazai (May 20, 2008)

Myo XP '08 is only semi-dd lamp, the same as old one. 
Look here : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188749


----------



## hopkins (May 21, 2008)

Many of us have been tricked into buying products that look pretty
at the store but then do not perform as well as we'd expect.
When I first saw the Myo Xp ...thought -what an ugly HL- but after
a bit of study I bought it and realized it's functionality had transcended the lack of beauty.
and by this logic the PT Apex is truly suspect because its so cool looking.


----------



## GreySave (May 21, 2008)

That photograph is interesting. There must be another light source in play besides the headlamps. The first hikers shadow should be in front of him if the headlamps are providing all of the light in the image. Yet his shadow is to his left. This would not be the case if the headlamps, including one worn by the photographer, were the only light sources present. Note also the the first hikers right arm is fully illuminated from his right. It should be dark as there should not be any light from the headlamps reaching his right side. There is a forward shadow present, but it is not as dark or obvious as the one to his left side. 

This is not to slam the author. I just wanted to point out that the headlamps do not apear to be the only light source so that folks do not expect the same performance from their headlamps. Whatever the light source is, it is quite bright as it controls much, but not all of the shadows.


----------



## Szemhazai (May 21, 2008)

Look to the metadata of this file… 
Exposure time - 3 s !!!
But if you want to have so clear and sharp shadow on the photo, the maximal exposure time should be 1/60s or less. So the real parameters was about 1/100s and on their right there was about 250+W halogen lamp.


----------



## GreySave (May 21, 2008)

When I first glanced at that image I thought those headlamps were exactly what I was looking for as described in another thread. Terrific flood for a decent distance. Then I saw the shadow, and that killed that idea.


----------



## hopkins (May 21, 2008)

That pic is a frame capture from video. Another photographer used a flash
a few yards away and out of frame. I stepped thru the video until the 
flash went off , producing this off axis illumination. 
The effect does look unusual. 
As a technique to capture nighttime flashlight action it worked well.

Does anyone know enough about plastics to tell if the PT Apex is made of
Polystyrene and not ABS plastic. Think the Petzl Myo Xp is ABS plastic.

There is a difference in the mechanical properties between the 2.


----------



## hopkins (May 31, 2008)

Looks like they have the Lux version Petzl Myo Xp *on sale* at REI 
for $55. The new version is $80. go figure. here's the link:
http://www.rei.com/product/772274?c...ferralID=5fd89070-2f89-11dd-990b-000423bb4e79


----------



## Brlux (May 31, 2008)

The newer APEX's are now rated as having 80 lumen's instead of 60. They must be using a slightly better Luxeon III. The P4 modd is a must for the APEX. The APEX has a added design benefit if actually having a heatsink that is very effective at disapating heat to the outside world.


----------



## pobox1475 (Jun 1, 2008)

> Looks like they have the Lux version Petzl Myo Xp *on sale* at REI


 _I'm waiting for the new version to go on sale. Or at least the next time they send me a 20% off in the mail._


----------



## hopkins (Jun 3, 2008)

The PT Apex heat sink design is a great idea. (except for the weak hinge).
I mean the bezel is also whats grabbed to take off a headlamp, so that stress
must be absorbed without failure by the hinge.

If I had the resources I'd do a 'run till failure' test on new Myo Xp and Apex
out of the packages. -Connect external power supplies to simulate fresh battery
voltages/currents-\ ventilation like you'd have while walking.
Run em both on high till one of them dies. :naughty::duh2:


----------



## hubert (Jun 10, 2008)

her you can see a comparsion:
pt apex *p4 MOD*
new petzl myo xp *2008*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195856


----------

